# Nikon D40X or Canon EOS 1000D



## e00s (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi there,
I'd need some help by you. I wanna buy an entry-level dslr. One of them but still considering pro and cons of both models. So what would you suggest me if any -> *Canon EOS 1000D + Tamron AF 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di-II XR LD Asp* or *Nikon D40X + 18-55 II AF-S DX + 55-200 AF-S VR DX* ? I like the Nikon's image quality quite a lot but on the another hand Canon offering some more features...

TIA


----------



## fightin14 (Oct 28, 2008)

You need to figure out what you are going to be be doing with it. If you are going to be capturing "life" i would suggest the nikon. If are going to be doing lots of landscapes I would consider the cannon. Also I would do some research on that Tamron glass. I personally love my nikon (d200) but that is just me. For entry level i don't think one is going to be leaps and bounds better than the other in anyfield.  Go to your local "best buy" and hold them both play with them and see which one you like.


----------



## Tykell (Oct 28, 2008)

fightin14 said:


> You need to figure out what you are going to be be doing with it. If you are going to be capturing "life" i would suggest the nikon. If are going to be doing lots of landscapes I would consider the cannon. Also I would do some research on that Tamron glass. I personally love my nikon (d200) but that is just me. For entry level i don't think one is going to be leaps and bounds better than the other in anyfield.  Go to your local "best buy" and hold them both play with them and see which one you like.



False. Canon and Nikon are practically the same in terms of quality when it comes to the different brands. One will not capture "life" better than the other, or vice versa with landscapes if you are looking at comparative bodies (The 1000D and the D40X, for example, which are both entry level bodies). Anyone who says different is just biased to their brand. Both bodies can do anything and everything if you have the right lenses.

Go to a camera store, hold both of them and see what feels better to you. That's what you base your decision on if you've narrowed it down to Nikon and Canon. That said, I would recommend getting an Xsi/450D rather than the 1000D if you do decide to go Canon. Perhaps go for a used D80 rather than the D40X if you go Nikon as well. Both are exceptional bodies and are a good way to enter the world of photography.

The only other advice I can give to you is to see if any of your friends or relatives are photographers and shoot Canon/Nikon. If you know a friend who has a few Canon EF lenses, for example, the answer is obvious to go Canon as the opportunity to borrow lenses every once in awhile and learn them in the field before you put serious money down is invaluable imo.


----------



## dan.rpo (Oct 28, 2008)

i just got a d40 (practically same as d40 specs wise, 6mp instead of 10mp) and i LOVE it....it is my first dslr, and it is a BARGAIN for what you can get it for...it came with the 18-55mm AFS lens, and i will be getting the 55-200mm VR very soon.....i got a package through cametacamera in long island, ny (i live there)....$479 brand new............its an excellent camera for an entry level dslr, if not the best one (so ive heard)...unless you realllllyyyy care about the 10mp (i did not, as i will not be printing 4 by 5 foot prints), get the d40. its practically the same as the d40x....you cannot go wrong if its your first dslr IMO.


----------



## pm63 (Oct 28, 2008)

Firstly, if you're really concerned with image quality I wouldn't buy an 18-200 lens from any manufacturer let alone Tamron. Buy 18-55 and 55-200. Having said that it is VERY convenient to have it all in one package and not fumble around. Decide what is more important to you.

Secondly, Nikon vs. Canon is completely up to you. Test them both out rigorously, and the one that feels the most comfortable to use and shoot with is the one for you. It's a very personal choice which you have to make for yourself. Go for usability rather than what a spec sheet says. Pixel count is irrelevent if you're fumbling around and can't get the shot.

Thirdly, if you are going to go for the Nikon, I would suggest getting a D40 (unless the X is only slightly more expensive), as the money saved can be spent on features that actually matter, like an extra lens (e.g. 50mm f/1.8), or a flash, camera bag, filters, etc. All of these will make a much more noticable difference to your photography than a few minor features will.

Good luck picking.


----------



## wchua24 (Oct 29, 2008)

well if i need to pick according to your choice i would be getting nikon.


----------



## e00s (Oct 29, 2008)

Many thanks for our useful comments! :thumbup:


----------

